# Ski area closing dates 2008



## loafer89 (Mar 3, 2008)

Anyone hear about offical or rumored closing dates for mountains in the east this year? Perhaps we could start a thread with what we know:

Black Mountain Of Maine: March 30th, 2008
Killington: April 13th, 2008 - pathetic


----------



## WJenness (Mar 3, 2008)

This thread makes Baby Jesus cry...

-w


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2008)

Sundown is planning on going to April 6th.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 3, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> Anyone hear about offical... Killington: April 13th, 2008 - pathetic



WTF?  With all the snow KMART has they could go into June for crying out loud.  Furthermore, how on earth am I going to do my annual late may/early June pilgrimage to KMART to ski for a couple of hours in the morning and then off to the Long Trail Brewery for lunch to bask in the sun?  

:uzi::flame::angry:


----------



## hammer (Mar 3, 2008)

From a recent Pats Peak e-mail:

*Our record ski season marches on and instead of closing on Easter Sunday as originally planned we are going to continue operations.*

Unless we have a major weather pattern shift, I think there will be a lot of places that will close this year with plenty of snow on the ground...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 3, 2008)

Rumors from the Loaf board is 2nd weekend in May if possible. That has to be a contender for the last one.  Wildcat has the advantage of just opening up for weekends.  I plan on May lift serviced with a couple of options and then hike.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 3, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Rumors from the Loaf board is 2nd weekend in May if possible. That has to be a contender for the last one. Wildcat has the advantage of just opening up for weekends. I plan on May lift serviced with a couple of options and then hike.


 
Skiing Sugarloaf lift serviced in May would make me one very happy puppy. All Sugarloafer's know that mountain keeps natural snow well onto May without much extra effort on the part of snowmaking.


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2008)

*..April, May, June*

hmmm..April, May, June...  should I go to my daughter's soccer game or skiing....
.


...I could make up for my sins in July, August and September, no?


----------



## ozzy (Mar 3, 2008)

*sugarbush spring pass*

anyone hear about a tenative closing date for sugarbush since they announced the $199 spring pass from march 17- closing?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 3, 2008)

Mount Snow has no set closing date and will go as long as either a) there's still snow on the hill and b) there's still enough folks coming to ski/ride it.  So all the K-mart diehards, are more than welcome to shorten their weekend drives from the major metropolitan areas and get their turn fixes in starting April 14th


----------



## severine (Mar 3, 2008)

This thread makes me want to cry.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 3, 2008)

Bummer to start talking about this subject.Cannon April 13th.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 3, 2008)

Bostonian said:


> WTF?  With all the snow KMART has they could go into June for crying out loud.  Furthermore, how on earth am I going to do my annual late may/early June pilgrimage to KMART to ski for a couple of hours in the morning and then off to the Long Trail Brewery for lunch to bask in the sun?
> 
> :uzi::flame::angry:



Has nothing to do with how much snow there, much more to do with if there are enough paying customers to make it worthwhile to stay open longer. 

How did that "annual late may/early June pilgrimage to KMART" go last season?

The ski resort business is a tough business to make a profit so only a complete fool would keep the resort open late only to give away profits, if there actually is some, that they have worked hard to produce during peak season.

Staying open into May and losing money everday the lifts are turning means higher prices next season. Do you want higher prices?


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 3, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Has nothing to do with how much snow there, much more to do with if there are enough paying customers to make it worthwhile to stay open longer.
> 
> How did that "annual late may/early June pilgrimage to KMART" go last season?
> 
> The ski resort business is a tough business to make a profit so only a complete fool would keep the resort open late only to give away revenue that they have worked hard to produce during peak season.



I cannot remember if it was last year or the year before that we skied into June, but I do recall always going in may or so to ski at K-Mart.  Clearly running a ski resort is tough business to make a profit in, and to gain a ROI in a business that depends heavily on snow is tough.  However, what is the actual cost of running the Superstar quad and maintaining those trails traditionally left open til the very end?  I would be hard pressed to find out that after all the great skiing this season thus far, that Killington has not made it into the black for the year.  Furthermore, with brand new ownership, extending the season to "very end" also build up good will among skiers who have come to expect and enjoy the end of the year.


----------



## ssudha17 (Mar 3, 2008)

If the resorts have a liability and need to maintain a minimum number of ski patrols, first aid personnel, other service personnels in addition to keeping the lifts running, I can see that eat into the profits pretty quick but if that is not the case, I can't see why it would be so expensive to run on the snow they have and just keep it limited to the die hards that are willing to ski in anything that looks white for the most part.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 3, 2008)

The town is in the process of 'punishing' Killington by voting in a 1% local sales tax.  The resort generates about 70% of the sales tax revenue in town.  This will get voted on in town meeting tomorrow.  The town has already ground any property development plans to a halt.  I can't imagine that the Texas money that was behind the purchase of the resort and the developable land at the bottom of the hill from ASC is particularly pleased with the way the new Killington management has pissed off the town.

Killington has announced a lot of things this year that caused an uproar in the town.  On most of them, Killington changed their position.  They surrender more than the French.  It wouldn't surprise me if they moved the closing date since that's a real hit on local businesses and hotel/condo rentals.  If they don't, Chris Nyberg risks getting run out of town on a rail.  The tar & feather party is scheduled for April 13th.

Sugarbush already announced a $199 spring pass and I've heard rumors about further price breaks for Killington pass holders.  Really smart marketing, if you ask me.  There's also talk that some southern Vermont mountains will sell a 2008 season pass that you can use for spring skiing this year.  That may drain another bunch of people.


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2008)

*The Solution*



ssudha17 said:


> I can't see why it would be so expensive to run on the snow they have and just keep it limited to the die hards that are willing to ski in anything that looks white for the most part.



The Solution


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 3, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Rumors from the Loaf board is 2nd weekend in May if possible. That has to be a contender for the last one.  Wildcat has the advantage of just opening up for weekends.  I plan on May lift serviced with a couple of options and then hike.



A May trip to Sugarloaf would be oh so sick..and the lodging then would probably be really cheap..


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> A May trip to Sugarloaf would be oh so sick..and the lodging then would probably be really cheap..


 

And you won't have to compete with every snowmobiler within 1,000 miles for a hotel bed.


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2008)

Late season (a long time from now...) we should have an AZ close-up partee at some select resort.  Warm days, tailgate barbeque, select junk-board skiing and boarding, suntan.  Once the powder days are over (when?) we become friends again and may even recognize a face under the helmet/mask/hat.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 3, 2008)

We do it almost every weekend at the River after mid march. K has some great ones.  AZ folks were welcomed at K and definately at the River.


----------



## Zand (Mar 3, 2008)

Wachusett: April 6th. They've been known to go later although last year they surprised everyone by sticking to their proposed April 1st date instead of going to the 8th when there was MORE snow... heck they could've probably even made the 15th.

I want to see them go to the 13th this year just to tie Killington.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 3, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I've heard rumors about further price breaks for Killington pass holders.  Really smart marketing, if you ask me.



I think that would be a really stupid move on their part.  why would you offer only killington pass holders a discount?  Alienate all the pass holders from other mtns just cause killington changed their closing day?

Do they spike the water in killington with a sense of entitlement?


----------



## ckofer (Mar 3, 2008)

billski said:


> Late season (a long time from now...) we should have an AZ close-up partee at some select resort.  Warm days, tailgate barbeque, select junk-board skiing and boarding, suntan.  Once the powder days are over (when?) we become friends again and may even recognize a face under the helmet/mask/hat.



Wildcat. They were good enough to stick it out last year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 3, 2008)

Rumor has it that Burke has said March 30th :angry:


----------



## bobbutts (Mar 3, 2008)

Killington made it's reputation with late season skiing over the last 30 years of so.. "The King of Spring"
The 'product' costs more and provides less people should be going elsewhere and complaining.  
I think the number one reason is that due to energy costs the 'pile' costs about triple what it did in it's hayday.  I can understand reducing spending on that.  Killington should have gone for a compromise date near May 1 to shut people up without breaking the bank.


----------



## ckofer (Mar 3, 2008)

It all seems a bit disappointing to hear the early closings but this might work out okay for both those who stay open and those who close early. Effectively, this should condense the stragglers on to a few select mountains. I am a bit saddened that K has chosen to close early-I have gotten to particularly enjoy that mountain for late spring skiing and I have a place to stay on the mountain. The last three months have been pretty nice though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2008)

Zand said:


> Wachusett: April 6th. They've been known to go later although last year they surprised everyone by sticking to their proposed April 1st date instead of going to the 8th when there was MORE snow... heck they could've probably even made the 15th.
> 
> I want to see them go to the 13th this year just to tie Killington.



Pond Skimming is scheduled for that day! I'll be there Saturday, not sure if I can make on the 6th. Should be a nice weekend with most of the Mtn open still. Be nice if they can push it out a little longer, but I think the state makes them plow the summit road at some point.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 3, 2008)

I haven't heard of a Sunday River closing date but I hope to be skiing there in May. They were actually blowing snow on Airglow on Saturday -- at the height of the snowstorm!


----------



## JohnGD33 (Mar 3, 2008)

This thread SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BOOOOOOOOOOOO

I am going to ski until the lifts stop, when that happens I have skins! 

I don't want to talk about this:uzi:





I have 48 days in so far I plan on hitting 60 should be very easy


----------



## noonan (Mar 3, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Staying open into May and losing money everday the lifts are turning means higher prices next season. Do you want higher prices?



You claim to have been in the ski resort biz for 15 years, so I am surprised you would make a statement like that.  Killington (or any other resort) could close on their last day they statistically make a profit and they will STILL charge higher prices next year.  That's a given...ANYWHERE.  

I don't have any skier visit stats for this year but I would imagine most resorts in the East will break all kinds of records.  Even after a banner year where resorts make a fortune, season ticket and daily ticket cost prices will be higher next season.  We've already started to witness this with some 2008/2009 passes already on sale.  

Prices will go higher no matter how good or bad the past season was, or how early or late ski areas decide to close.  

It's a crappy reality to this sport we are so passionate about.  You would think some resorts would appreciate their customers and give them a break every now and then by not raising prices.  Yeah right!!.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 4, 2008)

noonan said:


> You claim to have been in the ski resort biz for 15 years, so I am surprised you would make a statement like that.  Killington (or any other resort) could close on their last day they statistically make a profit and they will STILL charge higher prices next year.  That's a given...ANYWHERE.
> 
> I don't have any skier visit stats for this year but I would imagine most resorts in the East will break all kinds of records.  Even after a banner year where resorts make a fortune, season ticket and daily ticket cost prices will be higher next season.  We've already started to witness this with some 2008/2009 passes already on sale.
> 
> ...



Record breaker for what? Here are some stats. In Vermont the record days were in the late 1980's with 5.2m visits...last season it was 3.8m. Kmart had 1m skier visits 4 years ago, last year it was below 750,000. Do you really believe that a resort which their business has been reduced by over 25% can reduce prices? This lose of customers happened during the time kmart offered those cheap A41 all-east passes. How do you explain that?

Nowadays it takes a banner season just to break even for many resorts. This has been a good season with consistant snow and most resorts will beat last year's numbers.which was a very poor year businesswise despite the great snow after mid-Feb. What major resort in the east makes a fortune? I think some will make a profit this year but if they reduced prices what would the balance sheet look like next year if the snow was not as good as this season?


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 4, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> I haven't heard of a Sunday River closing date but I hope to be skiing there in May. They were actually blowing snow on Airglow on Saturday -- at the height of the snowstorm!



I saw that and was utterly amazed. 
Is there something special about that trail that's got it earmarked for being open really, really late in the season (cat access?) or had it gotten really, really thin and bad?


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 4, 2008)

MichaelJ said:


> I saw that and was utterly amazed.
> Is there something special about that trail that's got it earmarked for being open really, really late in the season (cat access?) or had it gotten really, really thin and bad?


 

The top part of Airglow is a series of ledges that take alot of snowmaking to keep them covered.


----------



## billski (Mar 4, 2008)

*LAST to close*



snowmonster said:


> I haven't heard of a Sunday River closing date but I hope to be skiing there in May. They were actually blowing snow on Airglow on Saturday -- at the height of the snowstorm!



I recall a time, I think it was late 80's or early 90's when a certain east coast resort (K-mart, maybe?) blew snow onto a trail until the snowpack was a mile high.  The objective was to be the LAST to close, thus laying claim to the longest season.  

Most resorts seem to have recognized that a stunt like that was a little too expensive a marketing program.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 4, 2008)

Snow Making on airglow is for some kind of superpipe that they will make to break some kind of vertical record I heard.... ie 70 feet in the air. All 2nd hand, but from alot of people. I was just glad to see the guns going.   The loaff will be the last one out of the Boyne Family in the East I think. Makes sense.  Snow holds longer there.  Car Pool.


----------



## hiroto (Mar 4, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Nowadays it takes a banner season just to break even for many resorts. This has been a good season with consistant snow and most resorts will beat last year's numbers.which was a very poor year businesswise despite the great snow after mid-Feb. What major resort in the east makes a fortune? I think some will make a profit this year but if they reduced prices what would the balance sheet look like next year if the snow was not as good as this season?



But why US skiing has become so disproportionally expensive?   People use to come skiing in US from Japan because it was so much cheaper to ski here, but not anymore (they still come but not for price).  Shiga Resort, the venue of Nagano Olympic, is not as great skiing as out west but bigger than any resort in NE with very nice amenities.  Looking at their site, full mountain day pass is currently 4800 yen (~$46).   

Looking at Chamonix France, obviously better than anything in NEand better than many in Rockies, day pass is 37 Euro (~$56).  Also, they have family pass for family of two adults and any number of children from same family for 92.5 Euro (~$140).   (Hmm, I just looked at it for this thread but now I'm thinking....) Also they heavily discount for multiday pass.  

Even with current expensive $$$, they seems so much cheaper than in US, although those are in countries where things are more expensive than in US in general.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 4, 2008)

Mid week the brits seem to be at the River.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Wildcat. They were good enough to stick it out last year.




seconded


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 4, 2008)

hiroto said:


> Even with current expensive $$$, they seems so much cheaper than in US, although those are in countries where things are more expensive than in US in general.



US ski resorts pay alot more insurance than in Europe..remember we're a sue happy society.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 4, 2008)

Man, everyone in here is complaining. You have it good. Jackson Hole is going to close on April 6th, with no possible option to stay open later due to the lease agreement, with probably a 120ish inch base. Hows that sound?


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2008)

AdironRider said:


> Man, everyone in here is complaining.



Whining is endemic to this group (I am included) whenever it rains.  We just get beat up too much with temperature fluctuations, a fate that JH doesn't get.  JH gets predictable conditions, one where you can advance plan and be fairly certain you'll get the goods.  Not here.


----------



## snow*angel (Mar 5, 2008)

Magic april 15th rumored


----------



## salsgang (Mar 13, 2008)

Saddleback is extending their season through April 20th. I read on a Sugarloaf board that they are going into May.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2008)

AdironRider said:


> Man, everyone in here is complaining. You have it good. Jackson Hole is going to close on April 6th, with no possible option to stay open later due to the lease agreement, with probably a 120ish inch base. Hows that sound?




Exactly,  Alta, which currently has a 145" base BEFORE this weekends series of storms hits which have forcasters thinking another 3 to 6 FEET could fall, will close daily operations on April 13th, and then open up the following weekend only before closing the lifts for the season April 20th with likely well over 10 feet of base over the whole mountain per the lease agreement with the US Forest Service


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 13, 2008)

Even though we cannot compare to the massive snowfalls that they get out West, Saddleback closed last year with easily 10' of base on the upper mountain and at least 5' at the base.


----------



## 180 (Mar 13, 2008)

Don't forget that Hunter is staying open till 5pm on Friday, Sturday and Sunday till the end of the season.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 13, 2008)

Blue Mountain March 22nd..Barb the new owner is cheap..but Camelback is offering free lift tickets for season passholders from other mountains for the rest of the season...and they might stay open longer..Elk, Sno, and Big Boulder look to stay open into April..


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 13, 2008)

AdironRider said:


> Man, everyone in here is complaining. You have it good. Jackson Hole is going to close on April 6th, with no possible option to stay open later due to the lease agreement, with probably a 120ish inch base. Hows that sound?




um no - YOU have it good.  I'd gladly trade the 500+ inches you've gotten to ski at Jackson this season over five months for our one month (maybe) longer season of lift serviced in the East.


As frustrating as it might be out West to see areas close, most all of the time those aren't decisions, but lease arrangements.  Here in the East, most often mountains close for financial decisions when they have the right to close as late as the snowpack allows, i.e. Killington.  That IMHO is far more frustrating.

Thankfully, it looks like a handful of areas all across New England are making a serious push for late April or into May operations.  I'd love to see at least one area in VT, NH and ME operating in May making skiing more accessible for more people who still want it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 13, 2008)

I feel so bad for the Jackson Hole people...not...Apparently it's dumping out there now..My next dream in life is to spend the entire ski season in Jackson Hole..not work out there..and live in a hotel..120 days in a row skiing my favorite mountain and eating lunch in the Casper lodge everyday..mmm 9 dollar Chili..lol


----------



## MikeTrainor (Mar 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Thankfully, it looks like a handful of areas all across New England are making a serious push for late April or into May operations.  I'd love to see at least one area in VT, NH and ME operating in May making skiing more accessible for more people who still want it.



I think you will if the snow holds

VT: Sugarbush
NH: Wildcat
ME: Sugarloaf


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 13, 2008)

MikeTrainor said:


> I think you will if the snow holds
> 
> VT: Sugarbush
> NH: Wildcat
> ME: Sugarloaf




I was thinking along the same lines.  I certainly hope so as late March through Mid-April work is tying up a lot of my normally available ski days.


----------



## JasonE (Mar 14, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> What major resort in the east makes a fortune? I think some will make a profit this year but if they reduced prices what would the balance sheet look like next year if the snow was not as good as this season?



I recognize that it's very costly to run a ski area, but I have to say that the ski industry is not taking the approach they need to take to turn the continuing downward spiral around. It's a pretty simple formula, really: How do you increase profits in the ski industry? Attract more skiers! How do you attract more skiers? Make things affordable for the average middle class family to start skiing!

I'm sorry, but skiing is an EXPENSIVE sport, and getting more and more pricey every year. An average family of four simply can't afford to ski anymore. It's why the number of skiers in this country have been declining for years.

You make skiing affordable again, people will start skiing again, and you'll have a larger customer base for your ski area. Larger customer base equals more skier visits which equals more money. I think anyone in retail or the restaurant business can tell you that volume is king - it doesn't matter what you charge, the more you sell the lower your margins can be to still make a profit.

Yeah, there might be a few lean years while you try to woo back all the people who've given up on the sport because of the cost (and try to attract new people who couldn't afford to try it in the first place), but after a few years I think you'd see that things would be much more profitable.

Look at golf - how many people golfed 20,30,40 years ago? Not very many, really. It was considered an elite sport for the wealthy. Then technology changed, equipment got cheaper (or, I should say that lower-end equipment became available - the high-end stuff is still outrageously expensive, but you can get low-end stuff at walmart for next to nothing, and that's very attractive to people), and golf courses started lowering their rates, introducing day rates (instead of requiring costly memberships), in many cases launched rates to play 9 holes instead of 18, and lifted most of their restrictions on attire and rules requirements (when's the last time you saw a golfer in August who wasn't wearing shorts? There was a time not that long ago that golfing in shorts would get you kicked out.) Driving ranges sprung up all over the place, which allowed people to practice the game without spending all the money to play on a course, thus making it more enjoyable when they actually got out there on the course and played. Golf is more popular now than it ever has been, and at least around me new courses are opening up every couple of years, existing courses are getting make-overs, and everyone is making a lot of money. And why? Because there is a customer base who is willing and actually able to pay to go play a round of golf. You pay $22 a person to play 18 holes (or $14 to play 9 holes) at my local golf club. Compare that to $49 to ski for the day at Wachusett (on a week day). And to golf, all I had to buy was a $100 set of clubs at walmart, and a $30 pair of cleats (and let's face it, even that isn't absolutely necessary). I can get a dozen golf balls at Job Lot for $5. To ski, it costs $49 or $59 every time you go (if you don't have a pass) and that's just at the local hill. The boots cost $200. The skis cost $300. Ski parka another $150. Snow pants $60. Hot Chili pants and shirts $50. Good quality gloves $60. Ski socks $14. Helmet $40. Oh... and a burger and a beer at my local golf course is $6.50, compared to around $12 at Wachusett. 

In short, golf as a sport has become more popular primarily because it has become more accessible to more people. Skiing, on the other hand, has taken exactly the opposite course. Small community ski hills (the skiing equivalent of golf driving ranges) are virtually all closed and gone. Equipment costs go up and up and up every year (and no, you can't buy a $100 pair of skis at walmart). And rather than finding ways to reduce costs for people, the ski mountains that are left just keep raising prices. In the process, they've made it impossible for the average middle class family to actually afford to ski. They're putting themselves out of business and they don't even know it. 

I absolutely love skiing, but I don't know how many years I'm going to be able to afford to do it. Once we have kids, I doubt we'll have the available money to buy the season passes anymore. And even without kids, my wife needs new boots next season and I have no idea where we'll come up with the money to buy them. 

I have grave fear that the sport of skiing will end up dieing out, especially in New England, if ski areas can't reverse the upward spiral of escalating costs and find a way to make it appealing for the average family to take up skiing as a winter sport.

Jason


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 14, 2008)

You bring up a lot of good points Jason about how golf has made it more accesible to more people.  Part of that is money and part of the appeal of golf to many is the same appeal as bowling (no offense to the golfers and bowlers), but just about anybody no matter how out of shape they are can participate in those sports.  Skiing due to the athletic demands will always have a smaller audience to draw from nevermind plenty of people simply don't like the cold.

I agree it has gotten more and more expensive as a sport, but you still can do it relatively inexpensively if you're smart about it.  I'm far from rich, I'd barely consider myself middle class.  I have been able to make it out 14 times at an average of about $27 a lift ticket though.  Honestly, the fuel needed to get to and from the mountain is a bigger expense for me.  $27 isn't cheap, but it's cheaper than getting dinner at a nice restaurant by a long shot.

I don't think the mountains are lost on the concept of affordability though.  Season passes at most areas in New England are cheaper today than they were ten years ago.  Day tickets certainly are not, I'll give you that.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 14, 2008)

Loon is posting april 21st now.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 14, 2008)

Jason brings up some great points about golf vs. skiing and it's an interesting discussion itself.  

One very big advantage that golf has over skiing (aside form not having to rely on snow) is the demographics.  Many people begin golfing in earnest at later ages when they are more financially stable.  Plenty of people I know started golfing in their late 30's, early 40's, and later.  Due to the greater athletic requirements  that is a real rarity in skiing.  It's real tough for a young family to afford skiing, so they never get started.    

Also, ease of access, at least in my area, is orders of magnitude easier for golf.  It's an easy sport to just "give it a try".  Just head out to any par 3 course within less than a half hour drive, rent a couple of clubs, and you can see if you like it for a reasonable price and little gas.  Try doing that with skiing on a whim.  

Something that may help are more inexpensive "learn to ski programs".  If ski resorts would have more dirt cheap learn to ski programs it would do them and the sport a lot of long term good.  As we all know, once you're hooked, you're hooked for good.


----------



## hiroto (Mar 14, 2008)

Vinny said:


> Something that may help are more inexpensive "learn to ski programs".  If ski resorts would have more dirt cheap learn to ski programs it would do them and the sport a lot of long term good.  As we all know, once you're hooked, you're hooked for good.



I thought ski areas already heavily discount the package of lesson + rental + daypass as beginner packages.  This one at Pats is great.  



> Starter Special:
> For the first time skier or snowboarder ages 6 and up.
> Includes beginner group lesson, rental equipment, and full day lift ticket to Valley area. This is the package that enters you in the Pats Peak and Waterville Valley Passport Program.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Geoff (Mar 14, 2008)

Vinny said:


> Jason brings up some great points about golf vs. skiing and it's an interesting discussion itself.




I'd point out:

A golf course can handle maybe 350 customers per day.  Tee times are staggered by 9 or 10 minutes so you can only service around 25 golfers per hour and 35 an hour is pretty much the limit.  You only have 12 hours of daylight

A decent sized ski area can handle 5,000 to 20,000 customers in a day.  The scale is completely different.  You have a small number of large businesses.  Nobody wants to bother with the tiny local mom & pop hill which is why NELSAP is stuffed full of defunct ski areas.


----------



## tcharron (Mar 15, 2008)

JasonE said:


> I recognize that it's very costly to run a ski area, but I have to say that the ski industry is not taking the approach they need to take to turn the continuing downward spiral around. It's a pretty simple formula, really: How do you increase profits in the ski industry? Attract more skiers! How do you attract more skiers? Make things affordable for the average middle class family to start skiing!
> I'm sorry, but skiing is an EXPENSIVE sport, and getting more and more pricey every year. An average family of four simply can't afford to ski anymore. It's why the number of skiers in this country have been declining for years.



There is actual evidence that backs up the concept that by driving costs down, you can actually improve profits.  I'm sure someone else on the boards will remember the name of the ski area, but in 1998 they where the first ski area in the country to do a drop of a season pass from like 600$ to 199$.  They ended up increasing profits by roughly 2 million over the prior year.


----------



## KingM (Mar 15, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Record breaker for what? Here are some stats. In Vermont the record days were in the late 1980's with 5.2m visits...last season it was 3.8m. Kmart had 1m skier visits 4 years ago, last year it was below 750,000. Do you really believe that a resort which their business has been reduced by over 25% can reduce prices? This lose of customers happened during the time kmart offered those cheap A41 all-east passes. How do you explain that?



We're not quite the same thing at the inn, but last year was the worst year of the five we've been here, given that it was a bloodbath in December and January. Our first winter(2003/2004) had the highest occupancy. I have no idea what the resorts will do this year compared to four years ago, but it will certainly be a lot higher than last year. In other words, it was the weather that sent skier visits crashing last year, not a rapid decline in the industry. (I do think there has been erosion since the 80s, from what I've read.)



> Nowadays it takes a banner season just to break even for many resorts. This has been a good season with consistant snow and most resorts will beat last year's numbers.which was a very poor year businesswise despite the great snow after mid-Feb. What major resort in the east makes a fortune? I think some will make a profit this year but if they reduced prices what would the balance sheet look like next year if the snow was not as good as this season?



I think this is true. Even with great weather every year it would be a tough business. They need to make enough money in 3 1/2 months to pay for the place year round, plus continue to develop the mountain.

The other thing to note is that energy costs are skyrocketing and ski resorts use a lot of it. Just like almost anything else in the country, general inflation needs to be pushed along to customers sooner or later or businesses will go under.


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 15, 2008)

KingM makes a good point. Weather is a major factor that  plays into the number of vists to ski areas.

If I lived our west, with good access to interesting terrain, I would come up with the money for  season passes for myself and the family (wife, 2 kids) because I'd be quite certain that I'll be satisfied with the quality of the conditions whenever I'd get out. I'd have no problem with being tied to one specific monutain.

Out here' that's a non-starter. First of all - I really don't like skiing on man made snow.The chance that conditions will be crappy or marginallly so are much greater than chance of soft, natural cover when I am ready to get to the mountain. Plus none of the mountains that I could commit to for a whole season, are close enough to my house.

This forces me to do mostly day trips (cherry picking the conditions) and paying the really high prices for day tickeys. I hate to say this but I really see myslef being marginalized by the bigger mountains. I'm sure that I'm not alone in this predicament. As is, I do most of my skiing when I take the family for a week's worth of skiing during the school vacation time. The quality of that experience is also a weather related crapshoot. Given the escalating costs of lift tickets, flying out west for a week and not skiing out east at all is becoming more and more attractive. It is all about the quality of the snow conditions.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 15, 2008)

Bumpsis said:


> This forces me to do mostly day trips (cherry picking the conditions) and paying the really high prices for day tickeys.





Join a ski club like Ace.  Half off or better on lift tickets that can be used any time outside of some black out dates in Vermont, no black outs for the NH areas.  The $20 membership MORE than pays for itself with the purchase of one ticket.  Skiing is more affordable than most people think if you're a little creative.


----------



## ckofer (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey admin, can we make this a sticky till June?


----------



## KingM (Mar 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Join a ski club like Ace.  Half off or better on lift tickets that can be used any time outside of some black out dates in Vermont, no black outs for the NH areas.  The $20 membership MORE than pays for itself with the purchase of one ticket.  Skiing is more affordable than most people think if you're a little creative.



I think this is a good point. I see so many people pay way more than they have to for lift tickets if they would just do the tiniest bit of planning ahead of time. For example, someone comes and stays for one day, midweek and pays full price at the window. The day before they were at Okemo or Stowe for one day, paying full price there. Instead, they could have taken 1/3 off by getting a two day ticket to Sugarbush packaged with their room. You need two consecutive days at SB to take advantage of this, but so what? One day at Mt. Ellen, one day at Lincoln Peak, it's like you've skied two different resorts anyway.

Another thing I see is someone coming to the valley and skiing SB on Friday and MRG on Saturday. They have paid: $69 + $54 = $123. If they had simply reversed these two days they'd have paid: $35 + $69 = $104. If there are four of them, they saved $76 by doing nothing more than changing the order of the days they skied each resort.

I try to point stuff like this out to people, but it's impossible to constantly monitor where people are skiing and when. And some people just don't care how much they spend.


----------



## Skier75 (Mar 16, 2008)

KingM said:


> I think this is a good point. I see so many people pay way more than they have to for lift tickets if they would just do the tiniest bit of planning ahead of time. For example, someone comes and stays for one day, midweek and pays full price at the window. The day before they were at Okemo or Stowe for one day, paying full price there. Instead, they could have taken 1/3 off by getting a two day ticket to Sugarbush packaged with their room. You need two consecutive days at SB to take advantage of this, but so what? One day at Mt. Ellen, one day at Lincoln Peak, it's like you've skied two different resorts anyway.
> 
> Another thing I see is someone coming to the valley and skiing SB on Friday and MRG on Saturday. They have paid: $69 + $54 = $123. If they had simply reversed these two days they'd have paid: $35 + $69 = $104. If there are four of them, they saved $76 by doing nothing more than changing the order of the days they skied each resort.
> 
> I try to point stuff like this out to people, but it's impossible to constantly monitor where people are skiing and when. And some people just don't care how much they spend.




Yes, getting creative is the key. I had someone at work say to me, "sking must be expensive". My relpy to him was that it doesn't have to be. We always look for deals. It's been quite a while since I've had to pay full price for a lift ticket. Between when the ASC offered their deals, ski NH deals, and any other ones we can find, that's what we do. I can also ski at Cannon or any other state of NH mountains(not sure if there are any others), as I'm a state employee. Even when I was a single parent I used to take my daughter skiing. I was going to college and they offered deals and when my daughter was a GS, they took them to Sugarloaf once and I got to go as a chaperone, which in itself was interesting. So their are many ways to find deals.


----------



## severine (Mar 16, 2008)

Mohawk Mountain: March 22nd is the last day of operation this season, according to their website.

FREE lift tickets on March 21st, though!


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 16, 2008)

MikeTrainor said:


> I think you will if the snow holds
> 
> VT: Sugarbush
> NH: Wildcat
> ME: Sugarloaf



Expect Mount Snow (yes you hear that right, first to open in VT) to give Sugarbush a run if they feel its profitable (real and market worthy).


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Join a ski club like Ace.  Half off or better on lift tickets that can be used any time outside of some black out dates in Vermont, no black outs for the NH areas.  The $20 membership MORE than pays for itself with the purchase of one ticket.  Skiing is more affordable than most people think if you're a little creative.




Thanks for the good suggestion. I'll look into that.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 16, 2008)

Reliable sources are saying that Burke is seriously considering reopening for the first weekend of April.  Conditions and crowds permitting....


----------



## Vortex (Mar 17, 2008)

Sunday River trying for April 27 if they can.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 17, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Sunday River trying for April 27 if they can.




Any word on a return of the May Day like years past?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 17, 2008)

Tuxedo Ridge, formerly Sterling Forest, in southeastern NY state, closed for the season on Sunday 3/16.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ski Ward and Yagoo Valley are now closed for the season and Nasoba Valley is closed but may re-open this weekend.

Blandford and Bradford are also closed for the season


----------



## hiroto (Mar 18, 2008)

Blue Hills is closed for the season.  Darn, I still haven't skied this hill only 15 minutes away from home.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 18, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Any word on a return of the May Day like years past?



Not a peep.  I think the attempt is to get suglarloaf to gain the buzz for the end of season. I would like May at the River though.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 18, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Not a peep. I think the attempt is to get suglarloaf to gain the buzz for the end of season. I would like May at the River though.


 
Then it's possible that I may actually have to share a trail with someone else this May


----------



## Vortex (Mar 18, 2008)

Terry, Jerry G and myself usually will be going till the lifts stop spinning.  I think snowmonster may be joining as well.


----------



## polski (Mar 18, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Any word on a return of the May Day like years past?



Don't know if the bragging rights would be worth the investment but if snowpack allows and SR can open at least a day in May, their 07-08 season will have spanned eight calendar months. (I missed Halloween but got my earliest ever start there Nov 11.)


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 19, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Terry, Jerry G and myself usually will be going till the lifts stop spinning.  I think snowmonster may be joining as well.



Name the time and place and I'll be there.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 19, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> Name the time and place and I'll be there.




North till june,

River till its done. Loaf till its done.  Then probably tucks for hiking unless the river holds the snow for hiking. I skied the lower 1/2 of votex May 26 this year.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 19, 2008)

Bob R said:


> North till june,
> I skied the lower 1/2 of votex May 26 this year.



Back to the future Bob?


----------



## Vortex (Mar 19, 2008)

SIKSKIER said:


> Back to the future Bob?



ya I guess that was last year.:idea:  At the beginning of the season is was this year.:smile:


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 20, 2008)

Campgaw in NJ is closed for the season, a couple of days ago their website said they might be open Friday through Sunday this weekend but I guess the deluge yesterday made up their minds for them.  On an interesting note somebody mentioned Blue Hills in this thread, they are now run by Ski Campgaw Management LLC which is the management company of Campgaw (Campgaw is owned by the County of Bergen).


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 20, 2008)

Blue mountain closes this Saturday...apparently they're selling about 6 lift tickets per day..


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 22, 2008)

Jackson Hole with 545" of snow this season is closing in two weeks on April 6th.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nashoba Valley is shut down, though it still had top to bottom and edge to edge cover when we drove past it this evening.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 22, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Jackson Hole with 545" of snow this season is closing in two weeks on April 6th.



Same deal with steamboat. They broke an all-time record already this year, they are closing april 6th.


----------



## Angus (Mar 24, 2008)

from Crotched website

3/24/08 --

Operating Hours
Crotched will be operating on the Spring Schedule until the end of the season. Saturday & Sunday - 9a-5p


----------



## hammer (Mar 24, 2008)

hammer said:


> From a recent Pats Peak e-mail:
> 
> *Our record ski season marches on and instead of closing on Easter Sunday as originally planned we are going to continue operations.*


The web site is now more specific...they plan to be open through next Sunday, 30 March.

My guess is that they won't go any later than that.


----------



## tcharron (Mar 24, 2008)

Angus said:


> from Crotched website
> 
> 3/24/08 --
> 
> ...



Chris, and the phone Snow Report state that they will continue on weekend schedule for as long as:

1) Crotched has snow
2) People are still skiing.

People means plural, and more then 2, obv.  :-D


----------



## hiroto (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm considering a skip trip for 4/20 - 24.   I see that resorts possibly open are Sugarloaf, Sunday River, Jay Peak.  Any other possiblities?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 24, 2008)

Now Mountain Creek and Hidden Valley in NJ are closed so skiing is done for the season in NJ.  Actually I assume Hidden Valley is closed for the season, their website says that it's closed today but doesn't say anything about any other days.  That leaves Mt. Peter as the only local mountain open.  Tomorrow I'll be going to Camelback to use my Hidden Valley pass to get a free ticket and then it will probably be Belleayre for the rest of the season for me.


----------



## hiroto (Mar 25, 2008)

Tenney mountain is closed for the season.


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2008)

*Hunter?*



180 said:


> Don't forget that Hunter is staying open till 5pm on Friday, Sturday and Sunday till the end of the season.



Any word on when the end of the season is?


----------



## hiroto (Mar 25, 2008)

Waterville has extended to April 13.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 25, 2008)

man i have a feeling there will be no may skiing within reach for me this year.  No way can i truck it to maine if sugarloaf or s. river stay open.  sugarbush looks like they are going to go to the 20th and then play it be ear.  steins has a big ole pile of snow on it but they have to run the bravo so there is more terrain that can potentially burn out and kill the fun.


somebody needs to step up to the plate here.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 25, 2008)

2knees said:


> somebody needs to step up to the plate here.



Mount Snow?

I wonder how their stockpiles are looking


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2008)

2knees said:


> man i have a feeling there will be no may skiing within reach for me this year.  No way can i truck it to maine if sugarloaf or s. river stay open.  sugarbush looks like they are going to go to the 20th and then play it be ear.  steins has a big ole pile of snow on it but they have to run the bravo so there is more terrain that can potentially burn out and kill the fun.
> 
> 
> somebody needs to step up to the plate here.



I'm hoping Mount Snow surprises us. Haven't been there since November and have no idea what the snowpack is like, but I could see going well into April there. Maybe they will even download and offer a late Chute/Upper Canyon/River Run loop.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't know how Mount Snow looks but they said that they will stay open until it's un-skiable there or people stop coming.


----------



## skizoo (Mar 25, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Same deal with steamboat. They broke an all-time record already this year, they are closing april 6th.



I'm pretty certain that Steamboat is required to close by a certain date in April due to spring animal migration... Not sure about JH..


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 25, 2008)

2knees said:


> man i have a feeling there will be no may skiing within reach for me this year.  No way can i truck it to maine if sugarloaf or s. river stay open.  sugarbush looks like they are going to go to the 20th and then play it be ear.  steins has a big ole pile of snow on it but they have to run the bravo so there is more terrain that can potentially burn out and kill the fun.
> 
> 
> somebody needs to step up to the plate here.



I completely agree.  I hope somebody steps up.  I will say, however, that Bush does not need to run Bravo to serve Stein's Run.  Last year they only used the Valley House Double to serve that run + Spring Fling in early May & it worked fine.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 25, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> I completely agree.  I hope somebody steps up.  I will say, however, that Bush does not need to run Bravo to serve Stein's Run.  Last year they only used the Valley House Double to serve that run + Spring Fling in early May & it worked fine.



This year it looks like  Super Bravo will be the lift of choice.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 26, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> I completely agree.  I hope somebody steps up.  I will say, however, that Bush does not need to run Bravo to serve Stein's Run.  Last year they only used the Valley House Double to serve that run + Spring Fling in early May & it worked fine.




Valley house would be perfect but i thinki its out of commision this year.


----------



## dmc (Mar 26, 2008)

Hunter Closing 4/13...

Pondskimming the weekend before..  My band is playing the event... fyi...


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> I completely agree.  I hope somebody steps up.  I will say, however, that Bush does not need to run Bravo to serve Stein's Run.  Last year they only used the Valley House Double to serve that run + Spring Fling in early May & it worked fine.





ski_resort_observer said:


> This year it looks like  Super Bravo will be the lift of choice.





2knees said:


> Valley house would be perfect but i thinki its out of commision this year.



Right. VH is on the DL. They've made additional snow on the traverse and can push up snow from Murphy's if need be to maintain access to Stein's.


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2008)

dmc said:


> Hunter Closing 4/13...



Do they usually operate 7 days/week until closing or do they ever go into a weekend mode?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 26, 2008)

found this thread over on kbone.com

http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=22042

course, that place is so full of rumors and shiznit, who knows.


----------



## Brettski (Mar 26, 2008)

Any more news on the river?


----------



## Vortex (Mar 26, 2008)

Brettski said:


> Any more news on the river?



April 27 is the planned day and has been posted on the message board.  Again depending on how long the snow holds.

 We are pushing for a weekend in May.:-D looks like it probably will have to be the loaf for  lift serviced May turns.


----------



## hiroto (Mar 26, 2008)

Killington has extended their season:

Spring Skiing until April 20th!

Due to great snow conditions and business levels we’re adding a week on to the end of the season. Spring has yet to make an appearance here at Killington, but with the season going until April 20th, we’ll have plenty of days to harvest that famous spring corn snow! We’ll be offering late-season ticket prices beginning Monday and right through closing day on Sunday, April 20th. Check the Snow Report for daily rate and conditions information.

Edit - oops, it was dupe.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 26, 2008)

Comments: IMPORTANT NEWS: Winter's not letting go this year, so Bretton Woods plans to extend its alpine closing date until April 20th! With a base of 55 - 65 inches at the end of March it will surely be an amazing April for Spring skiing and riding!


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 26, 2008)

hiroto said:


> Killington has extended their season:
> 
> Edit - oops, it was dupe.



I got the same email, why was it a dupe?


----------



## powbmps (Mar 29, 2008)

Well this sucks.  I'm out of town from April 20 - April 27.  

Hoping someone stays open into May.  Don't want my season to end April 19 .


----------



## Phlogiston (Mar 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Do they usually operate 7 days/week until closing or do they ever go into a weekend mode?



I emailed them  and asked if they were going to close on weekdays, and got a message back that they had extended the season to 4/ 13, but the employee, Jennifer Pezak, ignored the question about closing on weekdays. 

I'll contact them again.


----------



## Terry (Mar 30, 2008)

Shawnee Peak extended there closing date to April 6th. They will be closed during the week though.


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2008)

The mighty Ski Sundown closes today for the season at 6 pm. I'll be there this afternoon to enjoy the finale.


----------



## tcharron (Mar 30, 2008)

hammer said:


> The web site is now more specific...they plan to be open through next Sunday, 30 March.
> 
> My guess is that they won't go any later than that.



*UPDATE*

They lied.  



			
				PatsPeakWebsiteAndAddOutsideTheLodge said:
			
		

> Our planned hours of operation for this week are:
> Sunday, March 30: 8:30am - 4pm
> Saturday, April 5: 8:30am - 10pm – Yes, we will be open for Night Skiing and offering our Saturday Night POP ticket!!
> Sunday, April 6: 8:30am to 4pm


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 30, 2008)

powbmps said:


> Well this sucks.  I'm out of town from April 20 - April 27.
> 
> Hoping someone stays open into May.  Don't want my season to end April 19 .



Sugarloaf is open till at least May,4th.


----------



## hammer (Mar 30, 2008)

tcharron said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> They lied.


Nope...I guessed wrong.

Was there today for my last day of the season...conditions were great. They should have plenty of snow for next weekend.


----------



## JPTracker (Mar 31, 2008)

Jay had a sign posted at the bottom at the Jet on Sunday stating:

"Jay will be open every day until the end of April"


----------



## hiroto (Mar 31, 2008)

JPTracker said:


> Jay had a sign posted at the bottom at the Jet on Sunday stating:
> 
> "Jay will be open every day until the end of April"



Cool.  But don't see anything on their website though.


----------



## tcharron (Mar 31, 2008)

hammer said:


> Nope...I guessed wrong.
> 
> Was there today for my last day of the season...conditions were great. They should have plenty of snow for next weekend.



Yup, was there Sat night.  Awesome conditions.  Hell, even all the glades where open.


----------



## Greg (Mar 31, 2008)

Greg said:


> The mighty Ski Sundown closes today for the season at 6 pm. I'll be there this afternoon to enjoy the finale.



Sundown may reopen next weekend, weather dependent. Stay tuned!


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 31, 2008)

Mount Abram extended their season to April 6th.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2008)

*Jiminy Peak*

Rumor has it that Jiminy will be open daily until April 6th and then just weekends for as long as it lasts. They have already ceased night operations.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sundown may reopen next weekend, weather dependent. Stay tuned!



I was hopeful, until they posted this a short time ago... 



> CLOSED FOR THE SEASON...OUR LAST DAY WAS SUN., MAR. 30 UNDER BLUE SKIES, PLENTY OF SUNSHINE & GREAT SNOW...THANK YOU!
> Here's some facts:
> Days open this season: 98
> Ave. length of season: 95 days
> ...


----------



## hiroto (Apr 1, 2008)

Cannon says "We'll be open through at least April 13th!"


----------



## polski (Apr 1, 2008)

I effin' hate this thread, hated it when it started and still hate it even though it's now April. I refuse to post a ski area closing date. I am however happy to quote the Crotched snow report:

We will be offering weekday prices all weekend...every weekend until the end of the season. Who knows when that will be...*hopefully never.*​
'at's the spirit. And they blew a helluva lot of snow there, including to soften the surface after the President's Day rain/ice, so aside from the fairly southerly latitude they're pretty well positioned to go deep.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have Friday off and was thinking about a quick trip to the beast for a few turns....

Just chkd the web site....

Closed


----------



## pepperdawg (Apr 2, 2008)

hiroto said:


> Killington has extended their season:
> 
> Spring Skiing until April 20th!
> 
> ...



Ooo glad you posted this....thx


----------



## hammer (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks like 4/6 will do it for Crotched:



> Greetings Crotchlings!
> WEEKEND SCHEDULE:
> Saturday 4/5 Closed due to weather forecast ;( Sunday 4/6 - OPEN FOR SUPER SWEET SUNDAY!
> The forecast is calling for beautiful weather on Sunday... mid-50's and sunny. Anticipating 90% terrain open.
> ...


----------



## millerm277 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mad River Glen-Either April 13th or April 20th.
Killington-April 20th...hmm.


----------



## 180 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hunter official, 4/13  5pm.


----------



## MikeTrainor (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks like May for Wildcat from this press release:

While other resorts are reporting closing dates we remain rather aloof about the whole thing and will leave it mostly up to the conditions and snowpack to determine a closing date. Could we again go in to May before pulling the plug on this season? The old, magic 8 ball purply liquid, pyramid thingy says, 'Outcome Favorable', but for now, keep checking out Liftopia at www.liftopia.com (or click on Liftopia logo right on the Wildcat home page) to purchase late season discount lift tickets. Don't miss any surprising advanced lift ticket purchase opportunities at Wildcat with Liftopia for most every day remaining this season


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 4, 2008)

MikeTrainor said:


> Looks like May for Wildcat from this press release:
> 
> While other resorts are reporting closing dates we remain rather aloof about the whole thing and will leave it mostly up to the conditions and snowpack to determine a closing date. Could we again go in to May before pulling the plug on this season? The old, magic 8 ball purply liquid, pyramid thingy says, 'Outcome Favorable', but for now, keep checking out Liftopia at www.liftopia.com (or click on Liftopia logo right on the Wildcat home page) to purchase late season discount lift tickets. Don't miss any surprising advanced lift ticket purchase opportunities at Wildcat with Liftopia for most every day remaining this season



:beer:

WILDCAT RULES!!!

Seriously, all these resorts that cry poverty who have a zillion income streams coming in from real estate sales and close up early.  The Cat has none of that and yet it goes until the snow is gone.  I love that place


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 4, 2008)

Camelback in the Poconos says Saturday 4/5 will be their last day of the season.


----------



## OppositeGeorge (Apr 4, 2008)

Butternut was planning on opening this weekend but today's rain wiped 'em out.  I think that means their last day of operation was Sunday, March 30.  That was Catamount's last day, too.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 5, 2008)

Ascutney closed on April 2nd due to rain and fog.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 5, 2008)

hammer said:


> Looks like 4/6 will do it for Crotched:



I don't see anything on their site thats says tomorrow will be it....


----------



## tcharron (Apr 5, 2008)

Newpylong said:


> I don't see anything on their site thats says tomorrow will be it....



Sure do look purty..


----------



## NortheastSlopesest.1936 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Slopes last day possible*

Yeah, even though we have coverage, the hill is starting to drain off and that means the end for us rope tow goers!  It always drains right into the lodge, meaning we need to get the doser in there this summer and fix the problem, then maybe we could run til we had no snow, not cause we can't get to the lodge or the tow due to the pond in the way.  We are open today and chances are it's the last one, we open at 10am and close at 4:30pm, tickets are still only $12 for the day and $8 for 1/2 day, starting at 1:30pm.  Load the kids up and come check us out while we are still open, it should be a great day at the slopes, look forward to meeting some new faces!  Happy Skiing/Riding this glorious spring, it's been a good one that's for sure.


----------



## Phlogiston (Apr 6, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> :beer:
> 
> WILDCAT RULES!!!
> 
> Seriously, all these resorts that cry poverty who have a zillion income streams coming in from real estate sales and close up early.  The Cat has none of that and yet it goes until the snow is gone.  I love that place



Wildcat is under the protection of the magical spell of the invisible forces created by the spirit field surrounding The Well of Eternity, which is located near Mount Washington. 
The principles governing all that was, is, and wll ever be, are different in that place. 
Once you cross the event horizon and fall into the grip of those places of tilted ground and solid water, all that you used to know about the things you used to call 'snow' and 'mountains' must be left behind. 


Either that, or a lucky combination of factors lets Wildcat hold onto their snow and keep their loyal skiers coming, later in the season.


----------



## mtl1076 (Apr 6, 2008)

Magic is done as of today (4/6).  This week's weather will take most of the remaining snow.

Thanks for the great season.


----------



## OppositeGeorge (Apr 6, 2008)

Consider Bromley done after today (4/6) too.  Seems like they're closing on a good base, but it probably wouldn't have made it to the weekend anyway.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 6, 2008)

mtl1076 said:


> Magic is done as of today (4/6).  This week's weather will take most of the remaining snow.
> 
> Thanks for the great season.



Thanks for all your contributions throughout the year!


----------



## Zand (Apr 6, 2008)

Wachusett closed today... probably enough base on Conifer to hike it in May.


----------



## Terry (Apr 7, 2008)

Shawnee Peak closed yesterday with 100% of their terrain still skiable. I will be hiking this week.


----------



## noski (Apr 7, 2008)

*April School Vacation at Sugarbush*

Win is asking folks on SkiMRV.com how many families may be interested in skiing if he reopened Sugarbush Lincoln Peak for midweek skiing April 21-25 (weekends on each side would also be open). Head over to that thread and cast your support if you think you and yours can come up for some awesome skiing.http://forums.skimrv.com/viewtopic.php?t=1449  The locals will thank you!


----------



## hiroto (Apr 7, 2008)

*t's Official: Mount Snow's Closing Date is Unofficial*

Cool. 
http://news.alpinezone.com/26587/


----------



## hiroto (Apr 7, 2008)

*Sunday River 4/27 closing date*

They have posted this:


> *4/27 Closing Day*
> With over 200" of snow we're not planning to close until Sunday, April 27.


----------



## hiroto (Apr 7, 2008)

*NH closings*

Ragged, Pats Peak are closed for the season. 

Gunstock is closed for weekdays and will try to reopen next weekend.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks like the Bush will be extending daily operations until 4/27, weather permitting.


----------



## Greg (Apr 8, 2008)

Jiminy is closed. Seems earlier than usual for them...


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2008)

FYI, ADK fans:


			
				ORDA said:
			
		

> --Whiteface will be closed today and tomorrow and will re-open Wednesday through Sunday.
> 
> --Gore is closed through Thursday and will re-open Friday through Sunday.
> 
> These will be the final days of an outstanding season at both mountains. Thank you for your continued coverage of our ski/ride facilities.


----------



## Mildcat (Apr 15, 2008)

I just got Wildcats Newsletter. Here's a quote. 



> Oh yeah, if one more person asks me if I'm serious when I say we're shooting to stay open until the first weekend in May and perhaps even Mother's Day weekend if the conditions hold-up, trust me, we are serious. Holy smokes, it is snowing outside as I write this



Looks like Wildcat may be thee king of spring this year.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 15, 2008)

Whom ever is open willl get my business.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Whom ever is open willl get my business.



times two


----------



## Vortex (Apr 15, 2008)

http://www.snowjournal.com/images/gallery_snowjournal/4800035c3d98b.jpg


k2trav's picture.  I like competition


----------



## 2Planker (Apr 15, 2008)

Me + "Patroller" hit The Cat yesterday.  Freakin'  AMAZING  !!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 15, 2008)

"Oh yeah, if one more person asks me if I'm serious when I say we're shooting to stay open until the first weekend in May and perhaps even Mother's Day weekend if the conditions hold-up, trust me, we are serious. Holy smokes, it is snowing outside as I write this"


Maybe I'm mistaken, but from what I saw on Sunday, I think the 4th would be a stretch for Wildcat. Though the base on Catapult is pretty deep.

If they make it to Mothers day weekend, I'll be there that Saturday.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sugarloaf could easily make it into the second week in May or beyond as the upper mountain is buried in snow and hardly getting above freezing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 15, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> Sugarloaf could easily make it into the second week in May or beyond as the upper mountain is buried in snow and hardly getting above freezing.



whether it's the Loaf or Wildcat....don't care

I'm hoping to make it out on the 10th.  Unfortunately, the 11th, Mother's day, I'll be working


----------



## polski (Apr 27, 2008)

Wildcat is finished as of today, their hopes of making it to the first weekend in May done in by the long stretch of warm weather. The precip forecast for early this week could not have helped.

Sugarbush now sounds doubtful for next weekend but is holding out hope. Jay also isn't ruling out next weekend but admits the weather forecast is difficult.

Which would leave Sugarloaf as the last mountain in the East with lift-served for next weekend. From what I saw Friday they definitely should have enough cover on certain snowmaking trails to get there, especially if it gets cold enough for groomers to patch up the base area and thin spots on Spillway X-cut -- as it's forecast to later in the week.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 27, 2008)

polski said:


> Sugarbush now sounds doubtful for next weekend but is holding out hope.
> .



It's still a possibility for this weekend, decision will be made on Thursday. Stay tuned.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 28, 2008)

Loaf today had 3 trails hayburner, skidder and kings' landing all 3 had enough snow to make it for a bit. I plan on going friday and Sat.  Had planned on wildcat on Sunday. May make another day at the Loaf know.  Props for being open.  Ssome smart planning to have so much base even with the weather we have had recently.


----------



## polski (Apr 29, 2008)

As of 11:24 a.m. today Jay now says:



> It's been snowing, heavily, for a few hours at this point and that's all we need to see; we're opening this weekend



edit: missed the separate thread on this ...


----------

